# Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me?



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Considering getting either TT 276 or 288 cams for my next project...just looking for some people who have these cams so I can get an opinion on how you guys like them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just for information, most likely the car will have a 3.94 final drive and MK4 HG. My goal is to crack into mid 13's in a MK3 GTI and have a pretty stout street car at the same time.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (.G.L.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.G.L.I.* »_ My goal is to crack into mid 13's in a MK3 GTI and have a pretty stout street car at the same time.


268's are what you want than. Either Schrick or DRC's (If you can find the DRC's snatch em up)
268's will easily get you into the mid 13's and will keep enough bottom end to make street driving a blast still.
The TT 276 and 288's can certainly work on the street but are overkill for your goals and intended use.


----------



## WallyWaldo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (J.Q. Public)*

get the big ones...


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I love the DRC's


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (billyVR6)*

Mid 13's as the goal keep the cams mild, I went 12's on 262s with slicks and 13.20 with drag radials.


----------



## DKMdave (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (need_a_VR6)*

Anyone able to tell me where to pick up the DRC's new couldn't find them


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (DKMdave)*

the 288s are awesome cams. you lose a lot of down low power, but the top end is like like a vtec hits sort of speak. with a shorter ring and pinion, the low end wont be so bad. wallywaldo seems to like them a lot, and i have driven his car, and its def. a blast on the highway.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (XXX008XXX)*

They don't bend all your exhaust valves either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_the 288s are awesome cams. you lose a lot of down low power, but the top end is like like a vtec hits sort of speak. with a shorter ring and pinion, the low end wont be so bad. wallywaldo seems to like them a lot, and i have driven his car, and its def. a blast on the highway.

Yeah i was talking to Wally about them and he said he liked them a lot. Good seein ya again tonight BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (.G.L.I.)*

Wally don't have 288's. He's got a 10speed huffy with some underdrive pulleys. I seen him ridin' dirty down livingston ave.
Back on topic, I can't imagine how 288's are for daily driving. Ive driven a vr with 276's and it was a blast to drive once you got the revs up. Pulled real hard up top but I couldn't imagine dealing with them for local non highway daily driving.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (typeSLone)*

The 288s are honestly no worse then my Schrick 276s were at idle and lower rpms.


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (need_a_VR6)*

paul - is there a big difference between the 288s and the schrick 268s? like where power comes on, and which pulls harder from 3500- 7000?


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (croniccorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *croniccorrado* »_paul - is there a big difference between the 288s and the schrick 268s? like where power comes on, and which pulls harder from 3500- 7000?

yes. the TT cams start to come in around 4500, but you REALLY feel them at 5000 RPM. a 7200 rev limiter is not enough for them IMO. the 268s are more 3500 to 7000 then the 288s. if you want to rev the car then buy 288s, if not dont waist your time. the 288s will make more power at higher RPM tho


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (XXX008XXX)*

What he said. They do come on later, about where the 276s did (4300-4500, hard) and they never felt like they stopped revving. Though my motor was pretty hurting when I put them in. I'll make use of them soon enough.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (need_a_VR6)*

i honestly think the 276 is a better cam then the 288. more lift, good duration... i have driven cars with all 3, so thats my opinion. lots of people think the 268 cams suck tho so...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Techtonics 276 or 288 VR6 cams- Anyone want to share their experiences with me? (XXX008XXX)*

The three piece version isn't as good as the 288s.


----------



## charleswiley87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Where can I get these 288 cams from? I'm getting ready to start a turbo build

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Techtonics tuning..


----------

